# et ce (cela, ceci) + proposition



## Faile Aybara

Bonjour!
Je voudrais savoir ce que veut dire l'expression "et ce", comme dans:

"Demandez leur avis à vos amis. Et ce, même s'il ont l'air de ne même pas faire la différence entre une chose et l'autre."

Merci pour l'aide!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Stéphane89

Dans cette phrase, cette expression veut dire: "et cela" ; "et faites-cela". En fait, on pourrait à la limite la supprimer:

_Demandez leur avis à vos amis, même s'ils ont l'air de ne pas faire la différence entre une chose et l'autre._


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _ce/cela_ dans _et ce/cela_ fait référence à ce qu'on vient de dire, soit dans le cas présent _demandez leur avis à vos amis_. La phrase signifie donc :

_Demandez leur avis à vos amis. Et *demandez-le-leur* même s'ils ont l'air de ne même pas faire…_


----------



## chlorophylle

Bonjour, tout le monde !
Je viens de lire une phrase comme suite : 

Afin de poursuivre l’analyse et d’évaluer le pouvoir de répression de la grille,  nous pourrions suivre la voie des deux procédés analytiques que nous venons de mentionner. Cela voudrait dire fouiller le terrain dans lequel se trouvent tous les éléments de la contradiction, *et ce*, jusqu’à ce que nous en atteignions les fondements historiques.

Il me semble que « et ce » n’a pas vraiment de sens, elle s’est placée ici juste pour donner la phrase une pause dans le rythme. Mais je suis encore curieuse, ce qui peut être l’équivalent de cette tournure ? Merci d’avance pour vos aides !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_et ce : *et cela*_.
Effectivement, il n'est là que pour couper la phrase, mettre en valeur les deux éléments en les détachant.


----------



## camion

Salut,

Pourquoi emploie-t-on le mot _ce_ dans la phrase suivante? N'est-ce pas que ce devrait être _ceci_?

La plus mystérieuse et paradoxalement la plus connue de ces communautés est sans conteste celle de Kaifeng, sans doute parce que c'est celle qui a duré le plus dans l'Histoire, et ce malgré son isolement

Merci d'avance!


----------



## xmarabout

*Et ce, *sert à rappeler ce qui ce qui vient d'être dit
mais c'est un peu plus "joli", plus littéraire que *et ceci*


----------



## Karim nim

Bonsoir j'espère que vous vous portez bien

S'il vous plait dans cette phrase: "on vous communique, et ce avec un grand regret..."

pourquoi nous n'avons pas utilisé: ...*ce ci* avec grand regret

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Maître Capello

Je vous retourne la question : pourquoi donc voudriez-vous utiliser _ce ci_ ? Ce ne serait pas du tout français. On pourrait éventuellement l'écrire en un mot (_ceci_), ou mieux _cela_, mais ce ne serait pas très naturel. Seul _ce_ tout seul est vraiment approprié.


----------



## Karim nim

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello pour votre réponse
pour répondre à votre question, je croyait que on pourrait utiliser aussi cette forme "ceci"


----------



## fandk

Bonjour,

S'il vous plaît.
Que représente le "ce" dans cette phrase-dessous et de quelle règle de grammaire s'agit-il ? 

"Il consiste à renforcer le sentiment de sécurité et d'assurence dans le but d'avoir plus d'énergie pour vaincre le nouveau virus et _*ce*_ en obéissant complètement à toutes les mesures de protection qui exigent le respect des règles."

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Bezoard

"Ce" ou "ceci" reprend tout ce qui vient d'être dit, à savoir " renforcer le sentiment de sécurité et d'assurance dans le but d'avoir plus d'énergie pour vaincre le nouveau virus ". Autrement dit, en même temps qu'on  renforcera ou dans le but de renforcer le sentiment de sécurité et d'assurance dans le but d'avoir plus d'énergie pour vaincre le nouveau virus,  on obéira complètement à toutes les mesures de protection qui exigent le respect des règles.


----------



## The Traveler

Bonsoir,

Je suis en train de lire un réportage de Le Figaro Magazine sur les agriculteurs français. Je me suis recontré avec la suivante phrase:

_Malgré les contraintes économiques, sociales et climatiques, le métier d’agriculteur attire toujours. Plus qu’un travail, c’est un choix de vie et une passion que partagent ces femmes et ces hommes dans toutes les régions de France. Et *ce* quelle que soit leur production : bio, conventionnelle, animale ou végétale._

Je ne comprend d'où vient cet adjectif démonstratif. À mon avis, je l'omettrais.

Merci de votre attention. 😀


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En fait, le vrai problème de cette phrase n'est pas tant avec quelque chose qui serait en trop qu'avec quelque chose qui manque ici.

... une virgule.

_"Et *ce,* quelle que soit leur production : bio, conventionnelle, animale ou végétale."_

... cela n'a l'air de rien (comme toujours), mais ça change pourtant tout (comme souvent).

Au lieu de "ce", on aurait pu employer "cela" dans cette phrase, ce qui l'aurait peut-être rendue plus facilement compréhensible.
... Est-ce plus clair ainsi ?


----------



## The Traveler

Merci beaucoup snarkhunter. C'est plus clair comme tu le dis.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Je ne comprends d'où vient cet adjectif démonstratif.


La raison en est simple : il ne s'agit pas d'un adjectif mais d'un *pronom* démonstratif. Ainsi que l'a dit Snark, il est mis pour *cela*, qui renvoie à « c_’est un choix de vie et une passion [...] *cela* quelle que soit leur production . »_


----------



## The Traveler

Merci beaucoup Piotr Ivanovitch!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> _Plus qu’un travail, c’est un choix de vie et une passion que partagent ces femmes et ces hommes dans toutes les régions de France. Et *ce* quelle que soit leur production : bio, conventionnelle, animale ou végétale._



Pourquoi donc utiliser cette construction un peu littéraire ? Il était si simple de dire :


> « _ Plus qu’un travail, c’est un choix de vie et une passion que partagent ces femmes et ces hommes dans toutes les régions de France, Et *ce* quelle que soit leur production : bio, conventionnelle, animale ou végétale. »_


C'est une tournure qui appartient à la langue recherchée. En effet, d'autres constructions sont possibles :

=> « Quelle que soit leur production (bio, conventionnelle, animale ou végétale), plus qu’un travail, c’est un choix de vie et une passion que partagent ces femmes et ces hommes, dans toutes les régions de France. »

=> « Dans toutes les régions de France, et quelle que soit leur production (bio, conventionnelle, animale ou végétale), plus qu’un travail, c’est un choix de vie et une passion que partagent ces femmes et ces hommes. »

=> « Dans toutes les régions de France, et quelle que soit leur production (bio, conventionnelle, animale ou végétale), c’est un choix de vie et une passion, plus qu’un travail, que partagent ces femmes et ces hommes. »

La syntaxe choisie par le rédacteur est plus littéraire que journalistique : serait-ce lié au fait qu'on est dans *Le Figaro* ?


----------



## Bezoard

"Et ce" a l'avantage de permettre une une autre phrase. Ça allège un peu la lecture. Cela dit, on aurait pu aussi enchaîner le "et ce" à la phrase précédente :
_Plus qu’un travail, c’est un choix de vie et une passion que partagent ces femmes et ces hommes dans toutes les régions de *France,  et ce quelle* que soit leur production : bio, conventionnelle, animale ou végétale._
La virgule après France pourrait être un point-virgule. J'ai supprimé la virgule après "et ce" qui n'est pas absolument nécessaire.

Pour le sens, et ce se remplace très bien ici par "Il en est ainsi".
_Plus qu’un travail, c’est un choix de vie et une passion que partagent ces femmes et ces hommes dans toutes les régions de *France. Il en est ainsi quelle* que soit leur production : bio, conventionnelle, animale ou végétale._


----------



## The Traveler

Merci à nouveau à tous les deux!


----------

